# hollytron's (malevolentrobot) picture thread



## malevolentrobot (Jun 5, 2011)

well, i figured now that i have a camera, this is long overdue. let's start it off right with the jewel of the collection:

0.0.1 M. balfouri "aphrodite"






0.1.0 G. pulchripes "sushi"






0.0.1 A. versicolor "mint"






1.0.0 B. vagans, "reznor" (what a fattyboy...)






1.0.0 G. pulchra "spock"






and this is what i got trying to snap a picture of my P. murinus:






0.1.0 P. murinus "parker" (quite the feisty thing...)












0.1.0 B. smithi "riley"


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 5, 2011)

Those are some good lookin T's. Nice pics, Holly. 

Aphrodite is my favorite.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 6, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Those are some good lookin T's. Nice pics, Holly.
> 
> Aphrodite is my favorite.


thanks jason. i have high hopes aphrodite will be a female, but you know my luck 




working on getting pictures of my pokies and pedes in a non-confrontational way is becoming bothersome. here are some brown terrestrials instead:

0.1.0 G. pulchripes "sushi"






0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. "Carlsbad Green"






0.1.0 G. rosea "maleficent"






0.0.1 Brachypelma sp. "ruxpin"






0.0.1 L. parahybana "harry"


----------



## EndlessForms (Jun 6, 2011)

wow great looking T's!!  and nice pictures 

love the names


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 6, 2011)

arachnophile223 said:


> wow great looking T's!!  and nice pictures
> 
> love the names


thank you. friends, roommates and family have been a critical part in the naming process. it seems to soften even the most ardent anti-invert people when you ask them to participate in a non-threatening way.

one more today, then more brachypema love tomorrow :3

0.0.1 M. balfouri


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 7, 2011)

*brachypelma love*

0.1.0 B. smithi "riley"











0.0.1 B. smithi "th1rte3n"






1.0.0 B. bohemei "wrex"
















0.0.1 Brachypelma sp. "ruxpin"






1.0.0 B. vagans "reznor"


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 8, 2011)

0.0.1 A. versicolor "mint"






1.0.0 G. pulchra "spock"


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 8, 2011)

0.1.0 P. pederseni "skwisgaar" (yes i did name my pokies after dethklok, lol)


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 8, 2011)

Goodness! All of your Ts are so pretty and adorable.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 9, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> Goodness! All of your Ts are so pretty and adorable.


aw, thanks.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 9, 2011)

*Grammostola pulchripes*

0.1.0 G. pulchripes "sushi"


























0.1.0 Aphonopelma sp. "carlsbad green"


----------



## bioshock (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice looking t's i must say!!

the balfouri is quite cute hehe!!

parker is like come get some ha!!

spok (must be from star trek)

very nice names!!:clap:


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 11, 2011)

bioshock said:


> Nice looking t's i must say!!
> 
> the balfouri is quite cute hehe!!
> 
> ...


thanks, bio. spock was indeed named after the star trek character. you'll probably like the next pictures of parker, crazy defensive as ever!





0.1.0 P. murinus "parker"


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 12, 2011)

pokie day, pics before these guys and gals go off to their new home.

0.1.0 P. ornata "murderface"











0.1.0 P. pederseni "skwisgaar"
















1.0.0 P. regalis "toki"


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful pokies!

I lol'd at "Murderface."   I named one of the kittens I rescued a couple of years ago Toki, though it was a girl.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 13, 2011)

astraldisaster said:


> Beautiful pokies!
> 
> I lol'd at "Murderface."   I named one of the kittens I rescued a couple of years ago Toki, though it was a girl.


haha, yeah i have no idea why i named them after dethklok. probably something involving my ex...:?

can't wait to take new pictures soon, lots of avic slings on the way this week and a newly moulted balfouri!


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 16, 2011)

*avic day :3*

0.1.0 Avicularia sp. amazonica





















0.0.1 A. versicolor "mint"





















0.0.1 A. avicularia "oregano"











also, freebie:
0.0.1 B. smithi (so tiny!)


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 27, 2011)

0.0.1 P. irminia "ghost" ...out on run! 
















(tired of running around finally)





*owner, put me back now, plox?*

0.0.1 M. balfouri "aphrodite"


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 28, 2011)

pics of my first tarantula, taken before shipping her out. she's pretty badly in need of a moult, going on over a year and a half now...

0.1.0 G. rosea "maleficent"
















0.1.0 Avicularia sp. amazonica "cayenne"


----------



## advan (Jul 7, 2011)

I love your Avicularia sp. amazonica! I need one!


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 7, 2011)

*A. gigas*



advan said:


> I love your Avicularia sp. amazonica! I need one!


they are pretty neat. i've got my hands on a male coming my way soon, so hopefully we'll see more in the hobby


----------



## T Enthusiast (Jul 8, 2011)

You have the most brutal names for your T's I've ever heard!:clap:


Now you have to name one Nathan Explosion or else it just isn't gonna be complete.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 12, 2011)

T Enthusiast said:


> You have the most brutal names for your T's I've ever heard!:clap:
> 
> 
> Now you have to name one Nathan Explosion or else it just isn't gonna be complete.


yeah, but he's going to have to be a metallica or subfusca, obviously 

been kind of busy, but i should have pics soon. its just that a lot of the new avics are quite small and hard to keep still! D:


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 12, 2011)

check out what sushi's got:


----------



## malevolentrobot (May 28, 2012)

well, i guess its about time i update this with some new photos. a lot of restructuring happened in my collection (down to only one Avic now  ), but i'd still like to share some of the better photos with you all.

0.1.0 G. pulchripes (i still call her sushi monster) coming back home to "mommy"



0.1.0 B. angustum freshly moulted and rather hungry



0.0.1 P. subfusca not wanting to come out for photos





more photos when more moult and i actually find my good camera and stop using my iphone for pictures


----------

